# Croatian (BCS): Kelner, Konobar, Poslužitelj



## Mac_Linguist

What are the differences in meaning and use?


----------



## Athaulf

Mac_Linguist said:


> What are the differences in meaning and use?



_Konobar_ is by far the most common word for "waiter" in all contexts. _Kelner_ is a much more rarely used synonym, and I wouldn't use it in formal writing. _Poslužitelj_ literally means _server_, and it can be used as a very formally sounding synonym for _konobar_. It's also used as a Croatian translation of "server" in the sense of "Web server".

Overall, you're safe if you stick with _konobar_ in any context.


----------



## Sintra99

Well explained

i would just add:
waiter - konobar (Croatian) -  kelner (Serbian)

Consequently, _kelner_ is rarely used in Croatia, but everybody understands it, of course, especially older generations that were in touch with former "croatian-servian" which is not official language in Croatia anymore.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

I always thought _konobar_ was someone who worked in a bar (serves alcohol) and _kelner_ was someone who worked in a restaurant (serves food) with _poslužitelj_ having a much wider meaning (as Athaulf has said).


----------



## JakubikF

By the way - kelner is not a Slavic-origin word. In Croatian (as well in Polish) it must have been borrowed from German I suppose.


----------



## Athaulf

Mac_Linguist said:


> I always thought _konobar_ was someone who worked in a bar (serves alcohol) and _kelner_ was someone who worked in a restaurant (serves food) with _poslužitelj_ having a much wider meaning (as Athaulf has said).



No, _konobar_ is definitely used with both meanings. Frankly, I can't remember the last time I heard or read _kelner_ in any context in Croatia.


----------



## Athaulf

JakubikF said:


> By the way - kelner is not a Slavic-origin word. In Croatian (as well in Polish) it must have been borrowed from German I suppose.



If I'm not mistaken, neither is _konobar_. I don't have any decisive reference at hand, but I would bet that this word came from Italian into southern Croatian dialects and spread from there. 

_Kelner _of course came straight from German _der Kellner_.


----------



## Duya

Sintra99 said:


> Well explained
> 
> i would just add:
> waiter - konobar (Croatian) -  kelner (Serbian)
> 
> Consequently, _kelner_ is rarely used in Croatia, but everybody understands it, of course, especially older generations that were in touch with former "croatian-servian" which is not official language in Croatia anymore.



Nope -- "konobar" is also prevalent in Serbia, and "kelner", although understood, is seldom used today.


----------

